# Blooming Cypripediums



## Cat (May 28, 2016)

cypripedium parviflorum var pubescens 






cypripedium kentucky Pink






cypripedium acaule


----------



## abax (May 28, 2016)

They're all beautiful and I'm sooo impressed that you've
managed to get an acaule to live and actually bloom for
you. WOOHOO!


----------



## Seb63 (May 29, 2016)

So beautiful ! I love the acaule ...mine is alive but not blooming this year...


----------



## Migrant13 (May 29, 2016)

Excellent especially acaule....those are not easy.


----------



## John M (May 29, 2016)

Very nice. Congrats on the acaule. Remember to mulch it with A LOT of pine needles. Don't just assume that the garden mulch you have around it is just as good. It's not likely anywhere near what is required.....In fact, because it is meant for most mixed planted gardens, that mulch is likely a lot closer to neutral than is required by the acaule. They need acid! They need a very thick layer (2 or 3 inches deep), of decomposing Pine needles to acidify the soil and keep the plant happy. You need to top up the needle bed each year with fresh Pine needles. Since acaule roots grow wide and shallow, make the patch of Pine needles about 3 or 4 feet wide, with the plant in the middle.

Good luck.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 31, 2016)

As John said.

Also, soil nitrogen will quickly drop as microbes break down the wood fibre mulch so be sure to add pine needles in with your mulch and fertilize lightly in the fall and again in early spring. 

I just over distribute a light application of my lawn fertilizers...just be sure not to over apply.


----------



## abax (Jun 1, 2016)

I totally agree with John about pine needle mulch. The
large stand of acaule on my property are in a large stand
of white pines and the needles around the plants are several inches deep. None of the acaule have ventured
outside of the area of pines.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice, especially the acaule, they are difficult in cultivation.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 4, 2016)

lovely


----------



## eggshells (Jun 6, 2016)

I love the acaule. I have to get some of those. I have a spot for them under big pine trees that has a big accumulation of needles.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 8, 2016)

Beautiful flowers


----------

